# Kenbo's Next Awesome Build Project Nominations . . . .



## Kevin (Oct 27, 2015)

He didn't ask. He didn't wish. Heck he probably didn't even dream that I would start a thread to help him decide what to build next but what are friends for?

Here is my nomination @Kenbo . . . . my favorite steam locomotive . . . . .









Someone did build a model . . . .





You can do it Ken!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Schroedc (Oct 27, 2015)

How about a scale model of the Apollo Moon Lander in wood?


----------



## Kevin (Oct 27, 2015)

Schroedc said:


> How about a scale model of the Apollo Moon Lander in wood?



Not a bad idea . . .

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Brink (Oct 27, 2015)

Lunar lander doesn't land on Jupiter.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Kevin (Oct 27, 2015)

You've been posting way too much - you obviously didn't received this month's payment.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## SENC (Oct 27, 2015)

Kevin said:


> You've been posting way too much - you obviously didn't received this month's payment.


Allow me to help keep that monkey out of your thread.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Oct 27, 2015)

I'm listening to it in the shop. Wife has it on in the house. Go Royals.


----------



## Kevin (Oct 27, 2015)

We cursed them dangit.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kenbo (Oct 27, 2015)

I've always wanted to do a train build. I've been thinking about it for years. I might need to think a little more.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 27, 2015)



Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 27, 2015)



Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 27, 2015)



Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 27, 2015)

Those are my suggestions...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Oct 27, 2015)

He's already done a motorcycle.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## SENC (Oct 27, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> View attachment 90438


There is more dust on that forklift than in the entirety of Ken's shop!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Kevin (Oct 27, 2015)

SENC said:


> There is more dust on that forklift than in the entirety of Ken's shop!



That's because whoever built it didn't build a running engine. Ken wouldn't be so lazy.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tony (Oct 27, 2015)



Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 27, 2015)

Kevin said:


> He's already done a motorcycle.


Is there a list somewhere of things he's made ?


----------



## Kevin (Oct 27, 2015)

What a game. Bottom of the 13th. I'm in bed still listening on the radio like the old days .... nostaligia at its best. Wife is even still awake this is a great game.


----------



## Kevin (Oct 28, 2015)

What. A. Game. Awesome.


----------



## kweinert (Oct 28, 2015)

Kevin said:


> He didn't ask. He didn't wish. Heck he probably didn't even dream that I would start a thread to help him decide what to build next but what are friends for?
> 
> View attachment 90431



You sure you didn't mean this Jupiter?

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## SENC (Oct 28, 2015)

Kevin said:


> What. A. Game. Awesome.


Who won? I turned it in around the 4th inning and have been blowing and going since o'dark-thirty this morning.


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Oct 28, 2015)

SENC said:


> Who won? I turned it in around the 4th inning and have been blowing and going since o'dark-thirty this morning.


I did! I got a good nights sleep after they tied it up in the 9th. Heard the bad news this morning. Just too many die hard loud mouth Royals fans living around my area. The only time I cheer for them is when they play the yankees.


----------



## Alan Sweet (Oct 28, 2015)

Kenbo. How about a roller coaster? Say like Space Mountain.


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 28, 2015)

A scale model of Woody......including the snakewood block...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kenbo (Jan 24, 2016)

Well, wait no longer guys...........I've decided my next build.
It's gonna be a replica of my rig. In case you forgot what it looks like..........it looks like this


 
Wish me luck.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Jan 26, 2016)

pfft such a simple build. 
I am so going to be watching on the edge of my seat.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

